# Bowel obstruction :-(



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

My 2yo boy is very sick tonight & going for surgery tomorrow unless a miracle happens. He has always been a vacuum cleaner & we have had some scares in the past but we got our act together & it's been good. This weekend we had a wedding & lots of family staying & some idiots who thought they know better than me what my dog needs. So first we had some bozo give him wheat and he was scratching himself to bits & then he started vomiting last night. First I thought he had an upset tummy from begging treats off the kids but he vomited his dinner up & then some gross poo-smelling stuff which means nothing has been going through! I don't know what he ate!!! Too many people here leaving stuff around & after I got half hysterical on everyone I find out he got given a bone too! What's wrong with these people? Here I am running around trying to organise a wedding, putting up all the relatives & they can't even get a few simple things into their thick skulls? 

Naturally I am broke & cannot really afford the surgery, but I'll be on my knees in that surgery tomorrow when they open. 

He's lying next to me now under a blankie. I've been petrified he'd go into shock but so far he's ok. Keeping him hydrated with little bits of water frequently & I'm making sure he knows I'm here. I'm so upset - he's my baby....


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Prayers for your boy. I hope all goes well. That is awful that your guests did that to him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers to you and your boy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lots of good thoughts for good news! I hope xrays will show whatever it is may move out on it's own.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sending prayers to your boy. Has he been X-rayed? why are they waiting until tomorrow? Jess has had surgery TWICE for bowel obstructions and it's always been let's get going right away.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you both. I feel so guilty but I couldn't be everywhere at once. He's eaten socks, teatowels, parts of towels, plastic bottles, boxes, undies, pegs, basically anything on the ground. We once had some people working on our deck & when I checked to see where he was he was already outside & had a nail in his mouth! I now just act like I have a perpetual baby in my house & never leave anything on the floor or low surfaces. But there was chaos at my house this weekend & he could have eaten anything or more probable, everything.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Charlotte it's tomorrow because I can't get to a vet before then. It's just after midnight here- I should've said today I guess


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

I gave him saltwater earlier & he vomited but couldn't bring it up. Then he did the gross vomit & I realised it was too far down now to come up, so I've been concentrating on keeping him warm & hydrated as we count down the hours until the vet is open. I've been walking him a bit to try & move it along- he does those back-leg stretches which means he has tummy pain. Doesn't feel very bloated though, could be because he's been vomiting or because he is still passing some gas. He sure smells like he is. He has been keeping the laps of water down but with effort. I can see it just wants to come back up. He is very restless, slept a bit earlier but I think I need to take him out again to see what's happening.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, your poor dog - and poor you. What an awful thing to go through. I hope he's okay. I wish you had an emergency 24 hour vet to take him to. Good to keep him hydrated in the meantime. Good luck. Please let us know what happens.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Poor guy. Bowel obstructions are scary for all of us. I am thinking of you and your boy and hope that all goes well at the vets. Have you contacted an emergency vet by phone yet to see what they say (even if they are too far to drive to, they may offer some advice on what to do in the meantime)?

Was the bone cooked or raw? What type of bone (beef, pork, chicken, etc.)? 

Try your best to keep him calm and comfortable.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you. No emergency vet unfortunately :-( I've rung my vet & left a message, hopefully someone will call me asap. It's 2am here though so I figure they will probably not get back to me before morning anyway. 

The bone was raw, one small blessing, but he is a serious chewer & it was 1/2 a cow thigh bone apparently - that in itself could be causing the blockage. I am also missing a kong pull-toy of his which I put away when I realised he was chewing through it. It might just be lying somewhere but if he got it he would eat it. He might also have the box which used to contain the catfood in him - I've been going over my garden with a fine tooth comb & found bits of the whiskas box lying around. Don't know how he got that cause our recycling bins are tall & close properly. I just wish I knew what was causing the obstruction - it can be so hard to find on X-rays.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Poor guy. I hope the Vet's opening soon. Sending along well wishes and prayers.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

No X-ray yet, they will have to do one tomorrow - I only realised he had a problem late at night then I called the vet & left a message & now I am waiting to hear from her or waiting for the surgery to open - whichever comes first. I just know it's an obstruction cause I used to work for a vet & because of my personal experience with Cody the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I amm so sorry that you are going through this. I am praying for you both, please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed for your boy.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

No advice bit have been through emergency surgery with my boy obi. My prayers are with you both that he is ok until you can get him to the vet.

Sounds like he's in good hands.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

My best thoughts are going your way. We are raising a vacuum cleaner pup ourselves and every day I fear that he has eaten yet another rock. It's going to be a very long day for you; but if surgery is needed the outcome is usually excellent!

Please keep us updated - I want to hear that your little guy is feeling better.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Vomiting yellow digested bile now. Tail still wagging & no signs of shock. Will that vet never get back to me! sometimes I really regret living out here.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying for you and your boy.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

You must be going crazy waiting for that vet. I hope your boy is going to be ok. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Svan*

SVAN

What time is it there now?? Is vet open yet?
I would take him immediately.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

At the vet now getting X-rays & on a drip to keep him hydrated. Vet couldn't feel any obstruction in the lower colon so there's hope. He wanted to go for a walk when I put the leash on though so must be feeling better. Having HUGE fight with hubby though about possible vet bills for surgery. Agree that taking a second mortgage is probably extreme, but if it's not there yet how much is too much? I say nothing, he says when u can buy the dog over 10x it's time to call it quits :-(


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your emergency and hope for a good resolution. I've been there once with a suspected obstruction. Our vet took a barium series and found nothing. He ended up with a colitis diagnosis but it sure was scary. It never happens at a good time either- we were dealing with chemotherpay with our older golden and in the middle of a huge home construction project. 

Did your vet do a barium series? 

It's good your baby is getting IV fluids to prevent dehydration.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

No the vet hasn't done barium, just X-ray & palpatation. She just rung me to say she can see some constipation with small fragments of bone but he should be able to pass it so she's keeping him on fluids for 24 hours & under observation, hopefully that will clear it out. If it doesn't they will go the surgical route. Phew! Feeling so much better already. I've been a mess this morning crying at work & everything.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Svan*

Svan

So glad vet is involved. Is he at the vet now?


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

I was so worried there might be necrosis of the bowel but she says it all looks healthy.....will keep you updated. Thanks so much for your support, last night was the longest night!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad to hear that he made it to the vet and is under their care now. Hoping that your hubby comes around and doesn't get upset about the cost of your dog's care. It's worth it!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hope everything turns out fine for your boy!!!


----------



## daisysmam (Sep 5, 2010)

Things sound promising. Let's hope fluids and time do the trick without surgery. I hope hubby comes around. Hang in there!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is sounding really good. And very much like a horrible 72 hours my poor dog went through a few years ago. LOTS of vomiting and diarrhea. And the vomiting eventually turned to that horrid bright yellow bile. Eventually at the ER vet - on fluids, x-rays... and turned out to be... they don't know. There was no obstruction. (Which I was happy to hear). I hope it's as positive for you, and there will be no need for surgery. I'm crossing my fingers...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Things seem not to be as bad as first suspected...so glad. Please keep us updated. Still praying!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope your pup continues to recover and things pass smoothly!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am glad he's at the vet. Fingers crossed that it's just a bit of colitis and nothing more.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sven*

So glad Sven is at the vet and being helped!!


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Let us know how he's doing! My Zoe swallowed a squeaker from a toy when she was almost 5 years old. I didn't know she had done it and she started to vomited every time she ate. Took her to the vet and they did x-rays and barium, they couldn't see it because it was clear. Finally, they did exploratory surgery and found the squeaker. Needless to say, now I have insurance! Good luck to you!

Rachel


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad to hear he's at the Vet and getting looked after. My hubby would initially react the same also. He's one of those that needs to vent before he gets used to the fact that we have to spend the $. I hope whatever is causing the problem passes quickly and surgery won't be necessary.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like things are looking up. Hope he can pass whatever is making him so sick.It is such a worry when they are ill.My Jess has eaten lots of things that required a trip to the vet:silicon bristles of a barbecue brush, netting that coves a ham, and worst of all, corn cob. i can still see that moment when he ate the corn. We were walking along the shore and there on the rocks was a corn cob. He grabbed it and ran. I managed to get most of it out of his mouth but two weeks later he started vomiting...and the rest,as they say, is history.My point to this ramble is that despite our best efforts, our dogs will sometimes do things that make them sick. We can only do our best but at times that is not enough to keep them out of trouble.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

PRAYING for your boy!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

He is still at the vet, hasn't passed it. They've given him stuff to move it along & soften the stool. I am considering asking them to take another X-ray & if it's moving & there are no signs of obstruction bringing him home for the weekend to see what happens - he's eaten huge things & managed to work it through in a few days so I am hoping this does too. If he deteriorates, doesn't drink, vomits again (hadn't vomited since going to the vet) and doesn't start running a fever I might just wait & see. If any of those happen I will take him straight back for surgery. Hubby is livid. Costing us more than $1000 already.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Is he on an antibiotic, too? It may well have been some sort of bacterial bug or something. It's a good sign he's not throwing up. All the same, glad he's still at the vet being kept hydrated. My fingers are still crossed that all turns out well.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks so much. Vet has had him on antibiotics too. Bloodworks show all is ok, bit of elevated White cell count but that's just cause of the stuff in his gut. if this next X-ray show all is moving along he will come home, he doesn't like going in strange places so that might help. Also found a better quote for surgery with a payment plan option, that should relieve some pressure. Worst time ever. We just flew back home for a months to support my stepmom & dad, she's in the final stages of bone cancer, then came back to pay for a wedding & now this! It never rains but it pours. When this is over I'm getting that pet insurance for sure!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Surgery tomorrow :-(


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Praying for your pup.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good thoughts coming your way..... Update when you can.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was so hoping he would get better without surgery.
YOu're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone. We were hoping it would work itself out too, but it seems to be stuck. It's not a full obstruction, no bloat or any of that, but somehow it's not moving through despite water, stool softners and enemas. The vets tried everything she could & so far no joy. I'm starting to think he might have some cloth or plastic tying it all together in there. Vomited heaps again tonight. He hasn't been drinking so I've been syringing lactade into his mouth all day, but after huge vomit he drank a bit of water on his own. not good though & I can't stand seeing him so sick so tomorrow I'm asking the vet to go have a look what's in there. I seem to be much more worried than she is. I've been up with him all night each night giving him cuddles. Vet gave him an extra large cage so I could lie in there with him. Poor baby...


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh no... hopefully he's OK after his surgury! We're all praying for him!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I was so hoping he wouldn't have to have the surgery. So sorry to hear he's still so sick. Best wishes for the surgery.. let us know how he does.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sven*

Glad he is having the surgery-they do the surgery on a Sunday?


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

So sorry to hear that surgery is required. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no, shoot, sorry about the need for the surgery and I'll pray it goes okay.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry surgery ended up being the only choice. We will be thinking about you


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Praying everything goes well with surgery...:crossfing


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for your dear boy and a healthy outcome!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, bless his heart - he must feel so, so miserable! I'm also joining my prayers with the others that all goes well.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Thinking of you and Cody.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My goodness, I was hoping he was better. You were right in your first diagnosis of him. Good thoughts and prayers still being sent!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Hang in there - hopefully before long the worst will be over. I can understand how frustrating all of this has been but he's part of your family and helpless without you. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Cody had surgery yesterday morning. My vet isn't open on Sundays so she gave me all his details to keep. When I realised Saturday afternoon that it wasn't going anywhere I rung up the animal hospital attached to a local shelter to make an appointment with them. I got a quote from them earlier & had discussed it with the vet & she was happy for me to take him there for surgery. She told me they were very good & would open an account for me. I am so glad for them. They did more X-rays & told me they could see a suspicious dark mass in his stomach so they wanted to do the surgery straight on from X-ray ( he was still under) so I gave the ok. 

The vet told me it looked very bad & she was very worried when she had her first look, but as soon as the sock was out his bowels started responding & were looking pretty good by the time they closed him up. 

They removed a "very large sock" from his stomach. He is in ICU right now but if all goes well he should be home by the weekend. I'm going to go see him at 11 & I can't wait! Very angry about the sock, have given the men in my household absolute hell. I'm starting a jar & told them they were going to be fined from now on every time I see anything of theirs lying around. Hopefully if it hits them in the hip pocket they will be more careful. Hubby did come around too in the end. He does love Cody, just doesn't know how to deal with this. He apologised yesterday for making me cry all week. I've been so upset. 

I don't know what I would have done without your support. Thank you so much! I'll let you know how he goes.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to hear your boy is recovering. I'm sure it will feel much better once he is back under your roof.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What is it with Goldens and socks...? Tess loves them too, but always comes to show them in order to trade for a treat. I'm glad your boy is doing better!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

I will feel so much better when he is home too :-( I miss him so much. 

He has always loved socks, but usually brings them to you & tries to engage you in a tug of war of game of tag first. Unfortunately my dog will swallow the object if you ignore him & do not take it from him. I am always watching him (he once stole a tasselled key out of a friends antique set of drawers & when I saw him I just knew he had something from his playful manner, even though he'd tucked the key under his tongue!). However I suspect with me being so busy with the wedding he went to find other playmates who either didn't realise what he was doing or were too busy or lazy to get up & chase him for it. 

The only way to prevent it is not to have stuff lying around. I've been putting his toys away after play for ages cause a dog that destroys a kong toy shouldn't be left alone with anything inedible.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

sending good thoughts to Cody: no more socks for that boy. Hope he'll heal up fast. Hubby off into the dog house!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so glad he's on the road to recovery and continued good wishes are coming your way. I hope he can come home very soon and things get back to normal for all of you.

I have a sock thief in Toby, but fortunately he doesn't eat them...yet (he's 7) but merely takes them up to me to show. They are ALWAYS the DH's socks, despite my reminders to put them away. That's another story.... At first he wanted to play tug with them and DH lost a few to shredding that happened if we didn't engage him. My solution: put a jar of treats in strategic places (and out of his reach) up and downstairs and now I just grab a treat and trade. That's why he just steals them to show now. Treats trump socks.  However, I also use those treats to reinforce recall. When he least suspects it I will call his name and if he comes running to me, wherever I am in the house, he gets a treat!  He is not spoiled at all. :no:


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Definitely! He & all the boys are in the dog box My grownup sons live with us & they are just as messy as dad. They drive me nuts with leaving stuff lying around.

I like the treats idea - I really need to get him to stop eating everything. It's funny but he won't take things off a table, chair, out the laundry basket, off the line or anything like that, he only takes it if it's on the ground. Treats probably will do it for him. He loves treats.  and practicing recal is always good. 

Maybe the experience will teach him too, but I am not bargaining on that - I doubt he'd make the connection between getting sick on Tuesday after eating a sock on Sunday.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess is wishing Cody a speedy recovery.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

I know he gets bored when we can't give as much attention (like with the wedding). I've been wanting to get another dog but maybe something smaller to keep him company & active? I was thinking a jack russel or something small but busy. Hubby reckons it wouldbe a waste of time & will just result in two dogs chewing. What do you think? Would a second dog be a distraction for a dog that prefers humans or just a partner in crime?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Svan said:


> Maybe the experience will teach him too, but I am not bargaining on that - I doubt he'd make the connection between getting sick on Tuesday after eating a sock on Sunday.


Believe me, they don't connect those dots. Our issues mainly revolve around flattened road kill he grabs on walks. You would think about a major bout of colitis he'd stop, but nooooo...

I would definitely not get a second dog if you are so busy. It will only complicate your life much more. Anyway, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh those socks...my firs golden, Sandy loved socks and underware. Luckily she usually passed them or would throw them up.
Sooo glad your pup is ok now...and will be better once home!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you. I'm not usually this busy, it's just that my son was getting married & all the family from abroad defended upon us. The brides parents are out of the picture so I was doing everything myself. I usually spend a lot of time with Cody - but it's just been crazy with the wedding & renovating our flat so the married couple could move in there and all the family! Hubby works long hours so with the boys all grown Cody is my baby. He still thinks he's small enough to sit in my lap & we do obedience every weekend & walkies in our lovely park every morning & most nights. He sleeps next to my bed & loves to just snuggle up next to me when I'm working on my laptop or watching a movie or reading. I'm probably a bit nuts but when he was at the vet they put him in an extra large cage so I could stay in there with him all day & most of the night. 

I've always had more than one golden - but after my last girl died 8 years ago it took a looping time for me to get over losing her & consider another pup. When we got Cody we had just downsized, thinking our sons were out of home for good  and the plan was to get another goldie when he was two. But then one by one the kids came back & now we need to go find a bigger house again. Meanwhile having two large dogs in a 3 bedroomed house filled with 3 lots of furniture has begun to look impossible. We renovated an old flat at the back of our property so at least the married couple can move out but my other son is getting married in august & we are weighting up the cost of building another flat vs just buying another house again like our previous one. We had 5 bedrooms each with ensuite & walkinrobe, 3 living areas, two kitchens & the theatre but when they moved out 
it seemed too big - silly us! 

I'm happy my kids & their partners love my company, but we are feeling really cramped right now & between weddings, renovations & overseas trips this surgery of Codys couldn't have caught me any more broke. I've signed up for the pet insurance as I'm never getting caught out again. This was one of the worst weeks in my life! 

Anyway, what I was meaning to say was that I usually have a lot of time for my pets, but considering my current situation & my real reluctance to get a dog that isn't a lab or GR I guess your advice is the best. Thank you for it.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

someone posted a link the other day to a funny story about thinking getting a second dog to keep the first one busy and what a mistake that idea was. It's sortof like kids. When you have just one in the car, there is never a fight over the seat, who is touching who, etc.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Does anyone know whether I will need to crate him after surgery? Will need to go dig crate out if required. I used to work for a vet so reckon on fairly long recovery period but having never actually been at this end of the surgery I would appreciate any practical advice/warnings/ things to watch out for from those who have gone through this before.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so glad to hear that the surgery went well. Nugget is also quite the sock thief; but so far he chews them a little and gets bored with them. I think that he really does it for the attention and if he doesn't get any attention he tries something else. I love what Dallas Gold does and we also have treats in places like our bedroom closet. That way if Nugget does manage to steal a sock (or whatever) he will trade for the treat.

It is unfortunate that dogs don't associate our tears, the vet trips, the surgery, discomfort, etc. with the purloined sock. They are so smart in so many ways but not when it comes to eating weird stuff. 

When you find time to breathe please post pics of your precious baby home and feeling better.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, man! I'm so glad they were able to get it out and get him on the road to recovery. Poor guy (er, though, I guess he DID eat the sock!). So is your hubby who left the sock lying around also apologizing for making such a production about the $$ to help him??


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah he's very sorry, grovelling big time! 

Saw Cody today. They wouldn't let me stay long, he's very weak. He was very relieved to see me, the vet said he'd been very stressed without his people. I did offer to spend the day with him in his cage but they wouldn't have it 

We won't know whether he's ok until he hold water tonight, eats tomorrow & urinates & passes a stool successfully without any infection showing up, so for the moment I am optimistic but still very worried. 

The boys are going to go visit him for his allotted 15 mins tomorrow while I am at work & on Wednesday I'll go down there to see him again. 

They had two other dogs there who had surgery for bowel obstruction!one swallowed half a tennis ball (german shorthaired pointer) & the other fellow, a 14yo Maltese, swallowed a cat collar bell. They never learn!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

The Maltese's owner joked she is considering renaming him to Tinkerbelle.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So glad to hear Cody is doing better. Will be praying he fully recovers, and doesnt eat any more socks..:yuck: (((HUGS))) to sweet Cody when you see him....


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad to hear that Cody is doing well. He is young and I'm assuming otherwise healthy, so those are in his favour. Wishing him a speedy recovery. And no, he can't make the connection between what he ate one day and feeling so sick days later.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Svan said:


> Yeah he's very sorry, grovelling big time!
> 
> Saw Cody today. They wouldn't let me stay long, he's very weak. He was very relieved to see me, the vet said he'd been very stressed without his people. I did offer to spend the day with him in his cage but they wouldn't have it
> 
> ...


I know how you feel about not wanting him to be alone there. Visiting hours are never enough.

Will they let you bring in something from home that has your smell on it? When my dog had to stay at the vet overnight, I took the pillowcase off my pillow, since I know my scent would be strongest on it, and brought it to her. She lay with her nose on it right away. The ER warned me I might not get it back, and I didn't, but I didn't care. I knew it brought her some comfort (until they took it away with all the other stuff to go to the laundry!) until she could come home.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

So glad to hear the vets have managed to find what was up with Cody! We had a similar situation with Obi when he was about a year old. They ended up opening him up because he wasn't responding to the antibiotics etc & didn't find any obstruction only infection, so he went through a similar experience to Cody. Just to say he did eventually turn the corner after being so very sick, so please stay positive.

We have a sock eater here called Izzie. I have a husband who always throws his socks off in the lounge of an evening, and have been on poo watch on several occasions. Luckily for her it's always been thin socks and they've been passed through but I've had worrying times over her!

Obi used to be a terrible scavenger before Izzie came along. He chewed up the house practically but the chewing stopped overnight when Izzie came along. It worked for us, and Izzie didn't chew at all! Obi is still a scavenger which has got him into tummy troubles now and again. Now Flo has joined the throng and she's re-writing all the rules...lol!

I hope Cody continues to do well and can come home really soon .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cody*

Thank God Cody is o.k.!

I would ask the vet if they think it would be good to confine Cody in the crate after he comes home.
I am sure he will need to wear the CONE though around his head so he doesn't lick his incision and get an infection.
One of my big fears is one of my boys swallling a sock, underwear, pantyhose.
We have a hamper that has a LID ON it that they can't get into, and we NEVER leave any laundy on the floor.


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

So happy the surgery went well with Cody ... hope Cody will learn not to eat more socks in the future ^^


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Kept water down last night & by afternoon was keeping a small bland meal down. Haven't been this keen for him to poo since he ate 2 toiletrolls as a pup!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Decided to cancel all meetings for the rest of the day, play hooky & go take my baby a pillowcase for comfort.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

So glad to hear the surgery went well and Cody is on the road to recovery. I also have a Cody who is a sock-eater, along with anything else he can get. Fortunately, it is just my husband and I at home so it's pretty manageable. My Cody also really just wants attention, he will bring the socks to me to trade for a treat, but I'm sure if I was busy or not around he would chew...and then eat...:doh:.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Saw my baby & he's still in a lot of pain. Ate, drank, did a poo and all that, but he is very tender and sooooo tired. They said I could take him out for a little walk, but he tired very easily and was shaky and obviously sore after a very short while, so I got him to lie down & lay down next to him & rubbed his belly & ears until he recovered. 

He was so glad for my smell in his kennel & it broke my heart to leave him. When he saw me he pushed up against me and made little groaning sounds like he usually does when he gives me "hugs" after I get back from work. I just wanted to sit there with his head on my lap forever - I miss him so much! 

The vet rung me later to say she's a bit worried about his progress as he should be more perky by now but she was giving him stronger pain meds and if he's bright & happy tomorrow I can bring him home. 

I really want him home but worry it might be too soon, the vet seems to know her stuff so I will just trust her here. 

I can't believe how seeing him this sick has affected me! I am not sleeping or eating & I feel like crying all of the time. I don't think I'll be happy until the last stitch is removed & he's his own happy self again.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Awwww...your last post broke my heart. I hope Cody is feeling better and can come home today. I think you both need to be together to heal, update when you can.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im hoping poor Cody bounces back today, gets his strength back, and heads home with you tomoro....there's nothing like some good old TLC from home to make him better.....(((((HUGS)))))) for cody.....prayers too....


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Svan said:


> Saw my baby & he's still in a lot of pain. Ate, drank, did a poo and all that, but he is very tender and sooooo tired. They said I could take him out for a little walk, but he tired very easily and was shaky and obviously sore after a very short while, so I got him to lie down & lay down next to him & rubbed his belly & ears until he recovered.
> 
> He was so glad for my smell in his kennel & it broke my heart to leave him. When he saw me he pushed up against me and made little groaning sounds like he usually does when he gives me "hugs" after I get back from work. I just wanted to sit there with his head on my lap forever - I miss him so much!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you got to go spend time with him; I bet it made the world of difference to him and his recovery, too. I hope you get a better update from the vet today. I totally understand how you're feeling about seeing him sick. It's the worst. I'd want to be there all the time, too. And I'd be a blubbering mess. But Goldens are very intuitive. I'm sure he knows he wouldn't be there unless you thought it was the best thing for him. 

PS So glad you tried the pillowcase. Hopefully it gives you some comfort, too, knowing he's got you close by.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Svan said:


> Decided to cancel all meetings for the rest of the day, play hooky & go take my baby a pillowcase for comfort.


:heartbeat

I am sure that Cody is feeling your love, it's the best medicine ever. I hope he perks up soon, I know how beside yourself you are now. 

Thinking of the two of you today...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm also thinking of you two today and hope Cody has a remarkable improvement.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I'm going to call them at 1Oam & hear how he is before I go out there. If he's coming home I can get hubby to help me go get him. I don't want him to jump into the car but I can't pick him up atm due to an injury. 

It feels like forever until 10!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Yay! He's coming home! He still has a low fever but I've got heaps of antibiotics & he's going back for a check-up on Saturday.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Fabulous news! I'm happy he's coming home and hope the antibiotics help with his fever! 

I had a scare yesterday with suspecting Toby ate my brand new dental floss container, but found it several hours later in a pocket. I guess I had a senior moment and thank goodness it was just a senior moment because 40 yards of digested dental floss and dogs is a disaster.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

arty:arty:arty:GREAT NEWS.....GLAD HE'S DOING BETTER!!!!!!!arty2:arty2:arty2:


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Have been following your and Cody's story, raising prayers and sending good vibes your way. So happy that he's coming home. Now, both of you can get some rest and good lovin'. I hope the guys realize how close they came to losing Cody, and will keep the darn socks picked up.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you all so much! I really don't know what I would've done without you- I've been such a mess about my dog & people without dogs just don't get it. He's being a bit of a sulky boy, wants heaps of cuddles, but I'm happy to oblidge - I missed him so much. Seems the boys have had a scare too - will have to see whether they remember by nxt week though. I've been absolutely a bitch the past week however so that might stick in their memory of nothing else.

Just so glad he's home now!

So glad to hear Toby didn't eat the floss! That would've been some stressful moments for you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Svan said:


> Thank you all so much! I really don't know what I would've done without you- I've been such a mess about my dog & people without dogs just don't get it. He's being a bit of a sulky boy, wants heaps of cuddles, but I'm happy to oblidge - I missed him so much. Seems the boys have had a scare too - will have to see whether they remember by nxt week though. I've been absolutely a bitch the past week however so that might stick in their memory of nothing else.
> 
> Just so glad he's home now!
> 
> So glad to hear Toby didn't eat the floss! That would've been some stressful moments for you.


Awesome news! Hope he continues to get beter now that he's back with his people.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL he's already begging again so he must be feeling better  he definitely isn't liking bland chicken & rice much.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Svan said:


> LOL he's already begging again so he must be feeling better  he definitely isn't liking bland chicken & rice much.


It definitely sounds like he's feeling better, but Mom and Vet know best and that chicken & rice is what he needs right now! They sure can make you feel guilty for doing the right thing though. 

Is he trying to lick his incisions? When our Barkley had a splenectomy we used a combination of tshirts, e-collars and boxer shorts to keep him away. He looked so cute but gave me those pitiful looks. We saw several vets during that first week (big veterinary clinic) for hematocrit rechecks and each one sat me down and gave me horror stories of what might happen if he got to them. Suffice it to say I was highly motivated to keep his mouth away from his underside! They also told me it was important he not climb.....hard to do for a dog that loved to sleep on sofas and climb stairs. We put all sorts of barriers up to prevent him climbing the stairs and sofa and he either moved them himself or he cried those pitiful cries that make us feel so horrible. I sure was glad when his incisions came out several days early though!

Let's hope your kiddos learned a life lesson and will keep everything tidy now!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im glad Cody is doing better :wavey:.....hope he has a speedy recovery ... Remember, lots of TLC....


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Checking on Cody...how is he doing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cody*

Checking in on Cody. Praying for him!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

so glad your boy is doing well. my sophie's nickname is"she who eats anything" last october she had an obstruction and surgery, she had eaten a towl and as the stomach muscles were churning a thread was caught up and created quite a mess. she had 47 inches of intestines removed, the day after she came home she jumped the counter, ate her pain pills, back to vet. bad sophie. the greatest thing was that the vet said she may have had to take enzymes, special foods and may have to go more often. miracles happen, within 2 weeks, no specials for her. it is like nothing ever happened, everything is back to normal. goldens truley are resilient.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

He's still doing good. Tries to jump up a bit but we keep him down. Yesterday he jumped up on my son before I could stop him & wasn't feeling too good a while afterwards so I was worried, but then he went out for a bit & was fine when he came back in. He's still working the constipation through so that makes him feel a bit yucky still. At least it is moving through now & not stuck. He's playing with the kitten at the moment, very cute  the cat attacks him from under his bed or behind the curtain & he goes over & licks her until she's just lying there Purring. Then it all starts again. 

Dallasgold he has been licking the stitches a little bit but they didn't seem to think he needed a collar when he left the vet. I asked but they said he was ok. He's not licking heaps or trying to pull stitches out but I'm watching him because I know as they heal & itch he might try it. I've got an Elizabethan collar, but that's such a terrible thing for him to wear & very traumatic for the rest of us as he insists on running into your legs with it if you make him wear it. Will an e-collar do the same job? 

He's scratching a bit at the moment as he's got fleas. We've had heaps of rain & heat while he was away & have had a bug outbreak. I've given him capstar as I can't put advantage on him while he is sick, but I'm going to have to fleabomb the house today....if I can get someone to take the axolotl out for me. We've got so many pets now I find it hard to keep track! 

I also need to ask the vet on Saturday when Cody can have his booster - he was due for the vaccination the week he got sick. 

Thanks for telling me the story of Sophie, it is so encouraging!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Svan*

Svan

Just keep a close eye on Cody-watch for any redness around the incision.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Karen,

I will do that! It's a bit red, but has been like that all along, the vet wasn't too worried and it's a lot better today.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi there! An e-collar should help if it's big enough, but my Barkley knew how to free himself from them. He was a clever one when he wanted to be.  I guess it depends on where the incision is and how long. With spelenectomies it ran the length of his underside so we needed a suit of armor! Just be extra careful because they can do damage in seconds. I won't repeat the horror stories one of the vets told me, but it put the fear in me for sure!

Also, is it possible you can delay the booster just a few days or a week to give his system some time to heal? I'm one of those worry warts who doesn't want to bombard a dog's immune system after a major traumatic surgery. I'm not sure what vaccine you are talking about and maybe one of the vets here can chime in on what they think is best. With Barkley we suspended everything, but he had cancer and that's a whole different scenerio on the system. 

I hope he continues to improve!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks I will do that (watch the incision). He's been fabulous though, has stopped licking completely. There was an area next to the cut where he had licked and it was a bit inflamed (not the cut but next to it) so I put some calendula on it yesterday and today it was all healed and he had no interest in licking it anymore - soooo relieved. I was worried about the stitches hooking on his nails if he scratches, his nails are longish as we can't clip them very short (quick is right out front), but I've wathed him & he can't reach them to scratch as it's right low down on his belly. 2 inches and 10 stitches in all. Still can't believe he had to have surgery :doh:!

I can just imagine the horror stories you heard, no need to elaborate, my imagination is bad enough 

He's so glad to be home, I'm so glad he's home :--crazy_love:

Had to bomb my house for fleas today though, heat & water has bought them out enmasse & I can't put anything on Cody right now but he's so allergic to fleas. So I poisoned my house instead of my dog. : poor spiders...

His booster was due last weekend so we've already put if off over a week. He's still fighting an infection so I don't want to give him anything that will tax his immune system right now. I'll ask the vet tomorrow morning. He's going back for a check-up, but his temperature has been good & he's pooing & eating like a starving dog - no vomiting, so I think he's going to be ok.

You are so great - all of you! :--big_grin:

What do you think of my signature? Is it too much bling: or too big? :feedback:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Your Signature is awesome....Im just now copying down the website, eventually I will figure it out.....Im determined..: Glad to hear Cody's on the mend.....hugs and kisses to his sweet lil face.......great job of watching the incision.....


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad you like it. I found it very easy to make on that site. Can't wait to see yours.

Love the pic of you in the snow - my Goldie girl knew snow but Cody has never seen it. I might take him up there this winter & see what he thinks of it.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Darned imagination! I dreamt my dogs stitches started pulling out & spent all night looking for surgical tape & a bandage to stop his intestines from coming out while I drive him to the vet.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Update - vet is very happy, stitches should be coming out next Sunday. Still a bit feverish but not too bad & staying on the antibiotics.

I'm going to frame his xrays - should get some modern art for all those $$$


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess says "hey buddy, glad you're feeling better. There vets really know their stuff"


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Jess they sure do!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Whoo-hoo! Good news on the vet report.

PS I love your Cody Bear photo - he looks like a polar bear cub!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah he does, doesn't he? He just loves the beach so much. 

My b-i-l says he looks like a polarbear in yellow snow:yuck:

I can't wait for winter so I can take him to real snow & get some photos of him doing zoomies in the snow. My Goldiegirl used to sit on my lap going downhill on a sled & I hope Cody will like it too, he sits in the kayak with me, so maybe he will love the sled too.

Atm Codys coat looks so sad. He's shaved all along his belly but he is also losing handful of coat due to the stress of being sick & surgery. I can't wait for it to come back, my poor little ragged dog.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, hate that they have to shave so many places. Jess never bothered his incision but licked the IV site raw. And then he had a big shaved area on his back where he had a pain med patch.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am glad he is doing so well after his surgery. What a scare!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Svan said:


> Glad you like it. I found it very easy to make on that site. Can't wait to see yours.
> 
> Love the pic of you in the snow - my Goldie girl knew snow but Cody has never seen it. I might take him up there this winter & see what he thinks of it.


Thanks, we had a great time that day....will work on my banner shortly : Glad Cody is doing better...one day at a time...


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, he's been licking the IV site too, but I don't blame him. The plaster they used left huge raw patches on his leg, it must be really irritating him. I've Put some calendula on it too so it's healing nicely, but I have to watch he doesn't start licking. 

Came down with the flu yesterday- go figure- must be the whole sleepless week of the sock that did me in. I was feverish & gross last night! Cody is being his cute self today though do he is cheering me up heaps.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

I declare - henceforth the first week in March will be commemorated as The-week-of-the-Sock in order to remind everyone in this household of the dangers of socks:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Svan said:


> Yeah, he's been licking the IV site too, but I don't blame him. The plaster they used left huge raw patches on his leg, it must be really irritating him. I've Put some calendula on it too so it's healing nicely, but I have to watch he doesn't start licking.
> 
> Came down with the flu yesterday- go figure- must be the whole sleepless week of the sock that did me in. I was feverish & gross last night! Cody is being his cute self today though do he is cheering me up heaps.


My girl never licked her stitches after being spayed; never licked when she had a UTI. But after she had an IV, she also licked that area non stop when she first got home. Thankfully, she never irritated the area, but at one point I needed to recover it to keep her from licking at it. I wonder why it bothers them so much. 

Sorry to hear you're sick now. I bet you're right - you were running on so much adrenaline. Knocked your immunity out. Hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That licking of the IV site is one of the worst things we tried to stop, with all our dogs. I finally had them put a note on Toby's chart that reminded them he is extremely sensitive to being shaved and to shave only the smallest amount possible. I hope you can find a way to stop it! It about drove me crazy!

Feel better too!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks so much. I'm trying to sleep heaps - I feel wretched.

That leg really itches & they shaved so much of it too. I'm constantly telling him to leave it. Am thinking of putting bandage across it, that cool bandage that sticks onto itself.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I use aloe vera gel on the shaved/abraded areas. Eases the itching and irritation, aids healing, and won't hurt them if they lick it off.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks looni2ns great idea


----------

